# Fischkalender ? + Gewässerübersichten?



## aali (15. April 2002)

Hi Folks,

ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht ob das nicht schonmal Thema war, aber:
Wisst Ihr vielleicht, ob und wo man im Netz einen guten "Fischkalender" (im Sinne von, wann lohnt es sich auf welchen Fisch zu gehen bzw. wann muss ich welche meiden (Schonzeit)) findet?

Gleiche Frage dann auch nochmal bezüglich einer groben Übersicht zu Besitzern der einzelnen Gewässer (regional oder auch deutschlandweit) wem welches Gewässer "anvertraut" ist? Mich persönlich interessieren da vorrangig die Gewässer in und um Berlin, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Schleswig-Holstein.

Dankeschön schon vorab.


Übrigens: Ein Forum mit derart guten Umgangsformen ist echt selten zu finden :l


----------



## Hummer (15. April 2002)

Hallo Aali,

Danke für die Blumen! :m

Hier ist erstmal das Gewässerverzeichnis des DAV von Berlin und Brandenburg.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## angeltreff (15. April 2002)

Hi,

einen "Fischkalender" habe ich aus dem Katalog von Gerlinger. Ich kann diesen nicht auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen. 

Wenn Du willst, sende ich Scans per Mail, teile mir dazu einfach Deine Adresse an redaktion@angelterff.org  mit.

Olaf


----------



## angeltreff (15. April 2002)

Ups, soll redaktion@angeltreff.org heißen  :r


----------



## RybakJurek (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischkalender ? + Gewässerübersichten?*

hallo,
gibt es immer noch eine Fisch-Kalender, in dem die besten Zeiten für die einzelnen Fische drinstehen? Olaf hat ja mal angeboten eine solche Übersicht per Mail zu schicken. Leider ist es schon etwas her. würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen solchen Kalender hat und ihn mir schicken könnte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischkalender ? + Gewässerübersichten?*

wie wäre es wen Ihr Euch mal ein Fangbuch erstellt? Dan erübrigt sich der Fischkalender nach einiger Zeit


----------



## magic feeder (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischkalender ? + Gewässerübersichten?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> wie wäre es wen Ihr Euch mal ein Fangbuch erstellt? Dan erübrigt sich der Fischkalender nach einiger Zeit


 

das ist wohl am besten und am zuverlässigsten.....ansonsten hab ich früher immer so ein beiblatt zum rheinschein bekommen.da stehen beisszeiten, schonzeiten und mindestmaße drauf.....aber den besten überblick hat man wohl mit einem selbstgeführten fangbuch, in dem von temperaturen bis übers wetter und tageszeit alles drinsteht....das ist zwar aufwendig und man muss die daten erst sammeln aber was besseres gibt es nicht


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischkalender ? + Gewässerübersichten?*

So aufwendig ist das nicht, gibt doch schon Lösungen für Rechner mit allem möglichen Komfort, hier das habe ich:

http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/service/downloads/kldev_fangbuch_v1_1/


----------

